# Gary R Promoted to Moderator



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations and well done to our newest Readcoat :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations well done.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the trust you've shown in me. I will endeavour to repay it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will do fine just keep doing what your doing :thumb:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, Gary.....enjoy the new Red Coat.....:thumb:


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks again for the vote of confidence. :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

CONGRATS!


----------



## iMacg3 (Nov 14, 2018)

Congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, Gary!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations, Gary.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. :smile:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Good going Gary! Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Gary, Congrats! :whistling::whistling: for the New position


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your new Redcoat Gary! :thumb:


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think this is great Gary, this is what it's all about!
Congratulations!


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

dang it! now there's someone else we have to be nice to?

Grats!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Waka Waka Gary !!


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. :smile:


----------



## icotonev (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations, my teacher...1:thumb::smile::thumb:


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

icotonev said:


> Congratulations, my teacher...1:thumb::smile::thumb:


Thanks Hristo, I think we all learn from each other here though. :thumb:


----------

